# Post your favourite paintings, or other piece of art.



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah yeah, been done before etc, however, worth revisiting.

I like this:







Albrecht Durer. 1508.

Hands are very difficult, those are the best I've ever seen.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yeah yeah, been done before etc, however, worth revisiting.
> 
> I like this:
> 
> ...


 
I love Durer, proper studies. His self portraits are fab


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I love Durer, proper studies.


Agree.

Am going to have to thing about my fav.  So much I like...


----------



## moody (Nov 20, 2012)

rothko aint got nothing on me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2012)

At the moment, this:






e2a: Matisse btw.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2012)

Rothko before his suicide...poor fella


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2012)

Always thought this ("Unique Forms of Continuity in Space") by Umberto Boccioni looks amazing, tho only ever seen pics not the actual thing:






ETA: His paintings were excellent too.


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## plurker (Nov 20, 2012)

Got blown away by this at the BP Portrait award. Nathan Ford is the artist.






also have a soft spot for John Virtue's landscapes


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2012)

Both of those are excellent.

Could I ask people to name at least the artist please?


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> Could I ask people to name at least the artist please?


 
The one I posted is _The Battle of San Romano_ by Paolo Uccello

ETA: Sorry, links don't seem to work.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 20, 2012)

Vermeer.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2012)

_The_ Vermeer. 







The girl with the pearl earring.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 20, 2012)

The wonderful Damien has donated this to the Tate, a great artist & a great philanthropist.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 20, 2012)

Anything with Purple Ronnie


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 20, 2012)

Paul Klee






More


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Edward Hopper


----------



## boohoo (Nov 20, 2012)

JimW said:


> Always thought this ("Unique Forms of Continuity in Space") by Umberto Boccioni looks amazing, tho only ever seen pics not the actual thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love his work - this is in the Tate - though it is actually one of a few versions. He did more sculpture but it got destroyed - which is a shame as it was all trying to capture an idea of movement.

And his paintings are fab. I saw them at an exhibition at the Tate - I went a bit potty - lots of OMG it's that one. I've waited nearly 20 years to see those pieces... amazing!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


>


 
My favourite part of the Battle of San Romano painting is this bit. I've see the others. I like the funny little man painted in perspective at the bottom. I love the idea that all these artists were trying to figure out how to get painting done correctly.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 20, 2012)

Bombergs Bathouse






like blows me away - many have not heard of Bomberg sadly, but was pivotal in futurism and Vorticism - hes now got a semi perm exhibition at the Elephant, where he taught & founded the Borough group IIRC. Probably the "best" artist that Britian has produced in the past couple of hundred years


----------



## boohoo (Nov 20, 2012)

This piece is by a guy called Nevinson who was very influenced by the Futurists.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 20, 2012)

Mark Boyle


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 20, 2012)

Elisabeth Frink's horses, we have one in MK, It was the only nice surprise when we moved here


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 20, 2012)

It reduces me to tears every time I see it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 20, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> It reduces me to tears every time I see it.


 
That's a recent quoad isn't it?

*stands back, strokes chin*


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


>


I'll see your dirty Russian revisionists and raise you a Chen Yifei!:


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 20, 2012)

Early Dali. Woman at Window. Always been my fav pic.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 20, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> That's a recent quoad isn't it?
> 
> *stands back, strokes chin*


 
Yes. The stillness of the glitter and mirrored ball is vibrant with movement that is not depicted but worked into them. To view them is to become involved in this inner process which is simultaneously one's own contemplation.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 20, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Mark Boyle


 
Just had a look at some of his other stuff, it would drive me mad as I'd want to touch it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 20, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Yes. The stillness of the glitter and mirrored ball is vibrant with movement that is not depicted but worked into them. To view them is to become involved in this inner process which is simultaneously one's own contemplation.


 
Yes.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 20, 2012)

JimW said:


> I'll see your dirty Russian revisionists and raise you a Chen Yifei!:


 
One of them was Ukrainian.  And revisionism? That shit wasn't until after 1953.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 20, 2012)

This Crispy inspired piece entitled 'The worm fights back against the early bird' is a more recent favorite..


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 20, 2012)

Noseybonk


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> One of them was Ukrainian. And revisionism? That shit wasn't until after 1953.


You can clearly see them plotting the back-stab if you look closely at the pixels.


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 20, 2012)

Basquiat.

edit: sorry, the file I linked to wasn't that big when I found it?!


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wondered where Gee Vaucher got this from.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 20, 2012)

JimW said:


> You can clearly see them plotting the back-stab if you look closely at the pixels.


 
I have a non-kitsch interest in Commie art, and talking of Chinese stuff I was tempted to buy this recently.






It's an original poster for Red Detachment of Women by Jin Meisheng, a Shanghai-based artist working in advertising before 1949. It's from 1964, but advertising the 1961 film by Jin Xie (the above resembles a scene from that film, with Zhu Xijuan holding the rifle and wearing the grass camouflage cape), not a poster for the ballet when it premiered in the same year, and later filmed during the Cultural Revolution.


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I have a non-kitsch interest in Commie art, and talking of Chinese stuff I was tempted to buy this recently.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> It's an original poster for Red Detachment of Women by Jin Meisheng, a Shanghai-based artist working in advertising before 1949. It's from 1964, but advertising the 1961 film by Jin Xie (the above resembles a scene from that film, with Zhu Xijuan holding the rifle and wearing the grass camouflage cape), not a poster for the ballet when it premiered in the same year, and later filmed during the Cultural Revolution.


 
Not seen that film. You can see the link with the pre-49 Shanghai art style, though saying that wonder if I'd have spotted it had you not said.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Sirena (Nov 21, 2012)

I love Paul Klee too.  Warmth, humour, colour and he had a cat called 'Bimbo'


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 21, 2012)

Orchard Pavillion, originally by Wang Xizhi.






Heaven, earth and man by Jung Do-jun


----------



## Ming (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 21, 2012)

Stubb's Whistlejacket in the National Gallery - I love this painting and whenever I'm near I pop in to look at it.

Its in a perfect position in the Gallery, you see it from a distance, framed by several doors, its breathtaking.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 21, 2012)

Salvador Dali - Reflections of Elephants.  I had it on the wall of my student room.  It's not an amazing painting, but it seems it when you're off your box on magic mushrooms.   Happy memories.






John Atkinson Grimshaw.  He painted some sentimental nonsense, but his town scenes - this one painted in Hull in 1881 - are wonderfully atmospheric.


----------



## no-no (Nov 21, 2012)

I know very little about art but I've always liked Cor Blok's tolkien scenes...


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 21, 2012)

They are really interesting (just googled some of his other work), must admit I have never heard of Cor Blok before.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 21, 2012)

I love Billy Childish's work 

Sorry, edit - tried to post an attachment and failed


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> Edward Hopper


me too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> ...


looks like a bunch of vaginas


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> This piece is by a guy called Nevinson who was very influenced by the Futurists.


 
He was one of the original Vorticists, too. Did a fantastic portrait of 3 Tommies behind the front lines, too.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 21, 2012)

I've always loved the perspective in this painting.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2012)

"Totes Meer" (Dead Sea) by Paul Nash.





"Watch" by John Craxton.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 21, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Salvador Dali - Reflections of Elephants. I had it on the wall of my student room. It's not an amazing painting, but it seems it when you're off your box on magic mushrooms.  Happy memories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That Grimshaw's great. I like that.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 21, 2012)

The Mower by Hamo Thornycroft  1888-90 (Siegfried Sassoon's uncle)


----------



## plurker (Nov 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> Edward Hopper


 
Love him or hate him, I like Banksy's re-workings of classics like this.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

Atkinson Grimshaw


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry. I couldn't think of a real painting.


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2012)

JimW said:


> Always thought this ("Unique Forms of Continuity in Space") by Umberto Boccioni looks amazing, tho only ever seen pics not the actual thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it too. There seem to be (without looking it up) loads of copies f this in various galleries as I've seen it quite a few times in different places...


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2012)

*Asger Jorn*
Letter to my son


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2012)

*Joseph Beuys*
Coyote


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2012)

*K Foundation*
K Foundation burn a million quid


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2012)

*Robert Davidson*
Southeast Wind


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jean Debuffet*
La maison aux deux chemins


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2012)

*Richard Long*
A cloudless walk


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 21, 2012)

Yves Klein, _IKB 191_, 1962


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 21, 2012)

Hokusai,_ The Three Whites _(number 43 from volume II of _One Hundred Views of Mount Fuji_, published in the 1830s in three volumes).


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Nov 21, 2012)

stuff I actually like


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Nov 21, 2012)

not strictly paintings though


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2012)

Blagsta said:


>



I love his stuff.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 21, 2012)

Caspar David Friedrich's Wanderer Above The Sea Of Fog from 1818


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2012)

Always loved this:





Massive version to get the frenzied daubed on paint effect here.

Stood in front of this transfixed first time I saw it in Amsterdam.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 21, 2012)

I've always been a bit fascinated by Richard Dadd, he killed his father, then spent the rest of his life in mental asylums

This painting is only 15x25 inches






He had a fair bit of time to kill.


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I've always been a bit fascinated by Richard Dadd, he killed his father, then spent the rest of his life in mental asylums


 
I've always liked that one, too, lizzie. I don't think he did a lot of stuff but this one that was thought long-lost turned up on Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2012)

went to an Otto Dix exhibition years ago, and really liked this one.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 21, 2012)

It's cheesy and it's populist and it's all copied from a 'how-to-paint' primer but I still can't help liking Jack Vettriano


----------



## discokermit (Nov 21, 2012)

not a painting but,


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2012)

Ive been getting into portraiture recently... MAC is one of my favourites...underated


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> stuff I actually like


 
ive got a friend for whom visual images make sounds in his head (forget the name of the condition)...he says kadinskys sound the best!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 22, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Elisabeth Frink's horses


 
I have to attend committee meetings every couple of months for a charity I'm involved with. A swanky company loans us a room for this purpose, gratis. It's full of Elisabeth Frink's paintings and a small Frink maquette. When I get bored I just lose myself in Frink. Lovely.​


----------



## plurker (Nov 22, 2012)

ska invita said:


> ive got a friend for whom visual images make sounds in his head


 it's synaesthia (?sp) - where you 'hear' colours...without wanting to mock the afflicted, it sounds quite cool.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2012)

chilango said:


> *Richard Long*
> A cloudless walk


I went to a Richard Long exhibition the first time I went to New York and ended up horribly homesick, which is unusual for me. Love his work.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 22, 2012)

at this particular moment, this Faja belt is my favourite work of art:


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 22, 2012)

Sleeping Gypsy by Henri Rousseau, on the wall at the foot of my bed






I also love his portraits


----------



## chilango (Nov 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I went to a Richard Long exhibition the first time I went to New York and ended up horribly homesick, which is unusual for me. Love his work.



If you like Richard Long, Hamish Fulton is well worth checking out.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 22, 2012)

starfish said:


> Edward Hopper


 
It's a fasntastic picture, one of my favourites of all time.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 22, 2012)

It's not quite art as such (or is it?!), but I do love this Gillray cartoon from 1793 showing how 'John Bull' would deal with a French invasion. I love eighteenth-century caricatures: a lot of them are _so_ scurrilous.


----------



## mao (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 22, 2012)

Turner still rocks above anyone else for me. Not my favourite necessarily, but a good example.







I met the son of an artist named Ken Kiff a few years ago. Met the artists very good friend also and subsequently took an interest in his work. Ken Kiff... a colourist.






Most of his stuff is much brighter, but I like this.


----------



## albionism (Nov 23, 2012)

Odelon Redon is one of many favourite artists.


----------



## albionism (Nov 23, 2012)

I also love Kandinsky, "Cossacks" i'm particularly fond of


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dali, because is proper mental






Micallef







Ivan shopov, not amazingly well know, but I love his drawings...... I have this on a tshirt


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2012)

Photographers:






Tom hunter has always been a fave of mine





Ragnar axelsson






Jonas Bendiksen


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2012)

Photographers.

Lewis Hine





Robert Demachy





Tim Page


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a favourite miro. I'll just pop down stairs to find out which one.


----------



## MooChild (Nov 23, 2012)

Bernini's David


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 23, 2012)

Photographers. Thomas Struth. However, fine art photographs need to be experienced in the flesh as much as paintings do, but people seem to expect photographs to work on the web. Much information is missing here. You have to see well produced prints.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 23, 2012)

MooChild said:


> Bernini's David


 
Sorry and that but he looks like he's having a poo


----------



## chilango (Nov 23, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Photographers. Thomas Struth. However, fine art photographs need to be experienced in the flesh as much as paintings do, but people seem to expect photographs to work on the web. Much information is missing here. You have to see well produced prints.



I've stood in that exact spot pretty much.


----------



## MooChild (Nov 23, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Sorry and that but he looks like he's having a poo


 
He might well be, with Goliath staring down at him!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Part 2 (Nov 23, 2012)

^what's that then?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> I've stood in that exact spot pretty much.


 
chilango walks on water!!!


----------



## starfish (Nov 24, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It's a fasntastic picture, one of my favourites of all time.


 
I have a print of it that ms starfish bought me on a visit to one of them big museum places in London years ago. Just need a decent frame again to put it on our wall.


----------



## starfish (Nov 24, 2012)

Talking of on our walls. I have this. Its by Hedley Fitton & is an etching of the little market in Vincenzia. Its an original signed print. It used to belong to an aunt of my mums & i always wanted it.


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2012)

Laucoon


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


>


 
I too liked "Piss Christ", but mostly because it induced apoplectic rage in Jesse Helms.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 13, 2012)

Opening of the Vth seal - Δομήνικος Θεοτοκόπουλος

I can't believe how many centuries ahead of its time that it appears to modern eyes


----------



## killer b (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah, that one is incredible.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 13, 2012)

killer b said:


> yeah, that one is incredible.


 
I just saw it for the 1st time the other week. I don't really know enough about art history to say how much of an outlier  it is..

but it just seems to relaxed in its style. confident


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2018)

goldenecitrone said:


> Vermeer.



I've seen that one now, Rijksmuseum in Amsterdam.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2018)

maldwyn said:


>



I knew the artist.


----------



## moody (Nov 20, 2018)

great thread.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 21, 2018)

Superdupastupor said:


> View attachment 26127
> 
> 
> Opening of the Vth seal - Δομήνικος Θεοτοκόπουλος
> ...



El Greco.

Please post the name of the artist and the work folks.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 21, 2018)

The Maddona at prayer   Sassoferrato


----------



## Santino (Nov 21, 2018)




----------

